# Chuck for large bowls?



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know there are many threads about chucks but I didn't see a recent one on the large chucks. 

I'm looking to turn bowls mainly in the 12" - 16" range but will have 25" capacity when my new lathe arrives. I don't have to use a chuck if I turn something in the 20's but I want one that's dead solid on bowls up to say 18". 

Which chuck would you pick? VM120, VM150, Nova Titan, others?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Can't say I have done anything larger than 12" yet, waiting to get one of my lathes set up for it. When I do I imagine my nova chuck would do the job. There are 2 sizes readily available here, I have the larger one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I'm a Vicmarc fan I have 4 VM100's and have turned bowls up to 19"x 8" deep without any problem. That include coring some bowl which is harder on the chuck than just about anything. If i was going to do many large bowls I might go for the VM120.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Other large capacity chucks would include the Oneway Stronghold.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...ckard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-strong

I do not have this chuck. I have two of the smaller Oneway Talon chucks. Robust design.


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi a lot depends on the budget I personally am a Nova fan and have swung a large wet cedar piece 25+" diam and 12+" thick on a Nova with the big 4" gripper jaws on a Wadkin pattern makers lathe worked like a charm. Always use tailstock till balanced. Regards Tambotie


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bonanza,
I have a vicmark 120 on my 16" jet lathe. It works great. I did buy a larger set of jaws for when I do the bigger, heavier bowls. I believe they are 5". Makes for a nice big tenon to grab onto. I also like the way the vics work. They come with a large T-handled hex key for tightening. It turns the correct way to tighten and loosen, and there is no hunting around trying to get it to to mesh like with a oneway key.
Mike Hawkins


----------

